# your thoughts on this fixture



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I am in the market for a new light fixture. I have own severals models/brands with mixed results so I would like to know if anyone here has any experience with the Current USA Nova Extreme T5 fixtures. They seem to be well priced and that's what concerns me. The actual model I am thinking of buying is this one.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...urrentusanovaextreme302x24wt510000kfreshwater


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A good bang for the $$$ but still lacks a properly designed reflector. Better then the previous version .

One of my clients that's on a shoe string budget has the first version and can grow SPS on the bottom of a 90gal. 

HTH/JME/2C


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's good to know thanks

What about noise? Does the fan run quiet or does it sound like a plane taking off on a runway?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah...it's a tad on the noisey side...like a turbo charger winding up.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the 48" version on a 90Gal, and I agree with Wilson - the noise from the fan drove me insane late evening/early morning - to the point where I disabled it entirely.

Sure, the casing gets a little warmer, and I'm sure longevity of the bulbs will be reduced as a result - but AHHHH! The silence...!!!!

As lights go, I've otherwise been impressed by it - but then what's not to like? It gets bright when on, and not when off!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

noisy fan well that does it I'm not willing to deal with that.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> noisy fan well that does it I'm not willing to deal with that.


But provided this lamp doesn't have a warranty you could replace the stock fan with a high output computer fan, which are super quite and cheap!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd rather buy a good unit.  I'd hate to buy a new fixture to have to modify it right out of the box. Not worth the effort I could just buy a better unit for 20 or 30 bucks. If I picked one up used I might play with that idea.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

just some outta the box thinking


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wtac said:


> yeah...it's a tad on the noisey side...like a turbo charger winding up.


I have the Current USA 24" Orbit fixture, and the fan is pretty damn loud, but you get used to it. Hopefully soon (reeeeaaaallll soon) to be replaced 

But otherwise, a great unit.


----------

